
Filipinos Get a Glimpse of Their Ruined City. The Chinese Get the Contract - Mimino123
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/10/world/asia/marawi-duterte-china-rebuilding.html
======
smoyer
The U.S. military was "at war" in another theater and I'm more than a bit
shocked that it wasn't plastered all over the news. Has war become so common
that it's no longer news - I certainly hope not.

